# Pics taken today at LFS.....P doesn't look healthy



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Here's a couple of pics I took this afternoon at my local LFS. It's labeled as a black piranha (but not for sale).
Sorry for the pic quality, it was taken with my girlfriends picture phone and there's some reflection.

Can anybody tell me what's wrong with this guy (besides being in a 20Gal).

View attachment 118842

View attachment 118843

View attachment 118841

View attachment 118844


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

hes really messed up, he looks like one of our members p's, just with way more damage , there was a thread on here about it, i frogot who it was though, there was alot of talk int hat thread about what it could be and how to treat it, im going to try and find the link for you

here you go...

similiar p


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

eeewwww.
big mofo though


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

mikfleye said:


> hes really messed up, he looks like one of our members p's, just with way more damage , there was a thread on here about it, i frogot who it was though, there was alot of talk int hat thread about what it could be and how to treat it, im going to try and find the link for you
> 
> here you go...
> 
> similiar p


Thanks for the link, he's definately MESSED UP!! That's prolly why the LFS won't sell him. The owner told me he's had him there for the past 4-5 years in that same 20Gal tank. And he's a finger chaser, he was ramming the tank while my gf and I were taking the pics.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

And they are trying to sell that fish?!
that fish needs serious treatment NOW and should not be sold in that condition.

Edit- was typing while you posted about them not selling it. thats good. 
man what a poor poor fish. personally I would just put it down being in that condition.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

mr_rob_boto said:


> And they are trying to sell that fish?!
> that fish needs serious treatment NOW and should not be sold in that condition.


As mentioned above >>> *It's labeled as a black piranha (but not for sale).*

Here's the P's they have for sale at the same LFS. Nice super reds for $30.00/each (only about 2.5-3 inches)
View attachment 118845


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

them r some nice reds. but that other piranha just looks horrible i feel sorry for that poor fishy


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

NeXuS said:


> them r some nice reds. but that other piranha just looks horrible i feel sorry for that poor fishy


I feel sorry for him too, if I could have I would have brought him home with me today.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

what the f*ck is wrong with that p. Dude tell thme to put it down or something.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

rocker said:


> what the f*ck is wrong with that p. Dude tell thme to put it down or something.


He won't put it down, he has it on display for everyone to see!!


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Im highly interested to see what his condition is diagnosed as, other than being poorly taken care of. Whats that stuff under his gills? He looks like he was burned in a fire or something. I almost vomited looking at it.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

lol that pic kinda helped me. i showed my mom that picture and said thats what my piranha will look like if i keep him in his 20g lol. she said well hwo come urs dont look like that. i said cuz that 1 is 10 yrs old lol. so now i think she wants me to get a bigger tank. i couldnt pass up that opportunity.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

It's really nasty in person! I don't know if u can notice in the last pic, but his face is all bubbly, and his gills have this nasty growth on them.Not to mention he's lost his teeth. I wish I had better pics.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

well thanx for the pics i definatly got my mom conviced i need a new tank because of that poor piranha. i still feel sorry for that fish idk how he can breathe.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

NeXuS said:


> well thanx for the pics i definatly got my mom conviced i need a new tank because of that poor piranha. i still feel sorry for that fish idk how he can breathe.


I'm glad to hear!








Too bad it took this P's misfortune to convince her. I hope there aren't too many other P's like this one out there!!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

So they are doing nothing to treat the animal and they refuse to put it down?
I belive tht would fall under animal cruelety.
If you guys ahve ny laws up ther or anyone to report this kinda stuff to you should. If not. 
Well lets just say that it would be a good misfourntune for a bottle of clove oil to accidentally fall in that tank.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Is there anybody in my area (Montreal) that could tell me where I could report these guys?
And no they aren't doing anything to treat this poor P, the owner told me the P was like that b'cuz he's old. I just shook my head and walked away.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

ewww all the hairs on my back stood up when i saw tht. Someone needs to go pimpslap the owner of that FS.


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

Trigga said:


> ewww all the hairs on my back stood up when i saw tht. Someone needs to go pimpslap the owner of that FS.


agreed, and once their done with that, euthinize that poor fish


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> So they are doing nothing to treat the animal and they refuse to put it down?
> I belive tht would fall under animal cruelety.
> If you guys ahve ny laws up ther or anyone to report this kinda stuff to you should. If not.
> Well lets just say that it would be a good misfourntune for a bottle of clove oil to accidentally fall in that tank.


yes they should be reported to fish and game?; or something simaliar.that is horrible./...........ask them if they have a website post it and i will e-mail them a letter, hopefully p-fury can get something done!!


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

redrum781 said:


> So they are doing nothing to treat the animal and they refuse to put it down?
> I belive tht would fall under animal cruelety.
> If you guys ahve ny laws up ther or anyone to report this kinda stuff to you should. If not.
> Well lets just say that it would be a good misfourntune for a bottle of clove oil to accidentally fall in that tank.


yes they should be reported to fish and game?; or something simaliar.that is horrible./...........ask them if they have a website post it and i will e-mail them a letter, hopefully p-fury can get something done!!
[/quote]

Here you go redrum http://www.spca.com/
Be sure to CC me in your e-mail.








Or try this link http://www.ifaw.org/ifaw/general/default.aspx?oid=17781

The LFS doesn't have a website, this is all I could find for them online. Edited out by JP


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

The fish shop guy needs his arse kicking for being such an ignorant *%$£.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

mikfleye said:


> hes really messed up, he looks like one of our members p's, just with way more damage , there was a thread on here about it, i frogot who it was though, there was alot of talk int hat thread about what it could be and how to treat it, im going to try and find the link for you
> 
> here you go...
> 
> similiar p


Ya, it was my thread about "scarface."







This red's gill disease is definitely WAY MORE progressed! I am actly surprised he is still alive! Something seriously needs to be done and FAST or he will not live long!

On a side note, I understand why they wont sell him----


----------



## Mughal (Mar 3, 2005)

I am positive this is a case of Gill flukes, Columnaris may be a secondary infection, but in all actuallity every fish carries columnaris and it's an opportunistic bacteria.

You need Prazi-pro or Flubenol, you'll have to tell him to get probably any of these medications from a veterinarian, it really shouldn't be too expensive since you already know what you need. Prazi is every bit as effective (if not more so) against Flukes as Flubenol, but more importantly you are setting yourself up for a lot of grief by suggesting Flubenol without some accompanying warning. Many people, including myself, have had Discus end up dead while treating with Flubenol. There are enough cases of this by experienced hobbyists that it can't be written off as mistaken overdosing. On the other hand it doesn't happen that often so its not a well known phenomenon. The best I can figure is that certain fish are hypersensitive or allergic to Flubenol. I'm not saying don't recommend it, because most of the time it works well and is relatively inexpensive, just suggesting you be careful in your wording.

For secondary infections; external columnaris can be treated with potassium permanganate at a concentration of 2 parts per million (ppm) for 8--10 hours. This concentration will probably turn the water red in color. If the color fades to yellowish-brown in less than 4 hours, you need to add more or retreat, but you should watch the fish and take him out of the bath if he starts hyperventilating. After the 8-10 hour bath, change all the water in the tank.

Transfer the Piranha, and tell him to medicate in a small tank (10g-20g) this way you'll need much less medication.







Also take a highly concentrated salt solution to the tank the piranha is currently in and scrub it really well, throw away the gravel and objects in the tank, or soak them in a 1/4th clorox solution and then let them dry totally before rinsing them and putting them in the tank again. I wish this was my fish so I could help him right away, it may be hard getting the guy at the LFS to do all this, but to save the fish it must be done.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

That was so gross made me sick to my stomache man gross. Does the guy at the fish store even know there is something wrong with him.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

i would hope so if he thinks that fish is fine then he shouldnt b selling fish if he knows nothing about them


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Prazi Pro shouldnt need to be gotten from a vet. its an over the counter. however the pure form may be. Hell he probably has prazzipro on his shelf. But Man the scarring I'm sure that poor fish wil lhave will be emense.

and I aggree with Nexus on this one. If he thinks that that is normal and that theres nothing wrong with that fish he really shouldnt be in the buisness. Imagine what else goes thru his shop without his care.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

The owner at the LFS thinks that the P is in this condition b'cuz it's old. He won't do anything to treat it, instead he feeds the poor fish goldfish when little kids come in and ask about him.

Thanks for all your comments and suggestions guys, but I think this one is a lost cause.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

they should put that fish out of its misery rather then scaring off customers


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

mikfleye said:


> hes really messed up, he looks like one of our members p's, just with way more damage , there was a thread on here about it, i frogot who it was though, there was alot of talk int hat thread about what it could be and how to treat it, im going to try and find the link for you
> 
> here you go...
> 
> similiar p


Yep, sure seems to be columnaris. (sp)


----------

